#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Divination >  >  >  How divination works?

## devakxes

What are everyone's beliefs about how divination works?

I think ultimately, there is a difference between the human consciousness and the universe. 

Objectivism (Ayn Rand) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

In the dream realm, we have complete control over what IS. The same as with astral projection (to a degree, anyway). However, if we have a bunch of people together - we end up having a blended reality. The Will of a person cannot move a cup. However, The Will can move the hand of a person to move that cup. A person with a strong enough Will can influence the cup to move. In this same scheme, I believe this is ''the magickal link'' between us and the universe - we essentially WILL things onto the universe through sustained belief which causes synchronicity. Divination then is the art and science of using the Will to find out what ''synchronicities'' the universe is going to bestow upon us.

----------


## Hot Tea

> What are everyone's beliefs about how divination works?
> 
> I think ultimately, there is a difference between the human consciousness and the universe. 
> 
> Objectivism (Ayn Rand) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> In the dream realm, we have complete control over what IS. The same as with astral projection (to a degree, anyway). However, if we have a bunch of people together - we end up having a blended reality. The Will of a person cannot move a cup. However, The Will can move the hand of a person to move that cup. A person with a strong enough Will can influence the cup to move. In this same scheme, I believe this is ''the magickal link'' between us and the universe - we essentially WILL things onto the universe through sustained belief which causes synchronicity. Divination then is the art and science of using the Will to find out what ''synchronicities'' the universe is going to bestow upon us.


Could not have said it better myself.

----------


## devakxes

I do believe we may receive impressions from outside forces/entities and that our Higher Self could warn us, but I don't put all of those under ''divination'' because we receive those impressions in a different way. If an outside entity is talking to me - I'm going to receive their energy and their thoughts. Some of which may come true due to their knowledge, some of which may come true because they aren't limited by the material world in their ability to SEE. Then you have those entities that are influencing your life and tell you, you need to do this... and basically are leading you to follow their Will like Yahweh did with many of his prophets.

However, Divination to me is like a trance. It stimulates me in this amazing way and I receive visions beyond compare. This same sort of ''stimulation'' occurs when I am receiving my Higher Self's input, though it feels a lot like intuition/instinct than Thought.

----------


## daecon

Divination detects the hidden energies present that can influence future events. It's not so much that the Tower warns of coming danger, as that the same chaotic forces that are behind the danger lead to the Tower card coming up. It's sort of like how a compass doesn't actually point north. It aligns to the strongest magnetic field in the area, which is assumed to be the earth's magnetic field.

----------

